# [April] What are you playing?



## mojo1701 (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm into *Jedi Knight 3: Jedi Academy* for PC right now. 

Also trying to beat _007:_ *NightFire* and _007:_ *Everything or Nothing* for Cube.


----------



## Lazybones (Apr 1, 2005)

Still NWN; 3 campaign sessions/week. 

Call of Duty: United Offensive multiplayer. 

Just got Civ3, but thus far I'm not enjoying it as much as I did Civ2. 

Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay. How such a great game can be related to such a bad movie is beyond me.


----------



## trancejeremy (Apr 1, 2005)

I was playing Gran Turismo 4 until my PS2 broke.

The only thing I'm really playing now is the Sims 2 on the PC.


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 1, 2005)

World of Warcraft.


----------



## myrdden (Apr 1, 2005)

Enforcer said:
			
		

> World of Warcraft.




Ditto.

There are no other games at this point...


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 2, 2005)

myrdden said:
			
		

> Ditto.
> 
> There are no other games at this point...




Damn you all!


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 2, 2005)

Still working on KotOR2 (Xbox)

Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 (PC)

Anticipating with much glee:  Jade Empire on 4/12


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 3, 2005)

The Bard's Tale (PS2)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 3, 2005)

Still not replaced the dead CD drive in my PC, so nothing on that end of things...been playing lots of Gran Turismo 3(because I'm too cheap to by 4) and Capcom vs. SNK 2 lately, though.


----------



## Nikmal (Apr 3, 2005)

Still NWN for me.. but I am looking forward to Dungeon Siege Two and Guild Wars. I am not a fan of World of Warcraft simply because of the monthly fees. So when Guild Wars is due out you can count on me to play that ALOT 
-jon


----------



## Asmo (Apr 3, 2005)

Quake 2

Asmo


----------



## Thanee (Apr 3, 2005)

*World of Warcraft* (as last month)

Level 45 Human Rogue so far. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Aeric (Apr 3, 2005)

KOTOR II

WoW

Shadow Hearts II for PS2

Star Ocean


----------



## EPRock (Apr 4, 2005)

City of Heroes
Civilization III: Conquests
Need for Speed Underground
Counter-Strike: Source


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 4, 2005)

Gran Turismo 4.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 4, 2005)

FM2005 - The best soccer management game out there
Dungeon Siege - I know, I'm late on this one...

Also, just joined gamefly so I'll be giving the console a little work once God of War and Mercenaries get here.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 6, 2005)

Bonzi said:
			
		

> Also, just joined gamefly so I'll be giving the console a little work once *God of War*...




This game is so good it will make you cry, it even made me stop playing PoP Warrior Within, and I was pretty into that.

I highly recommend God of War to anyone with a PS2.

One suggestion, once you start playing GoW, concentrate on upgrading the Blades of Chaos over everything else, once you max them out move on to other things (I use Poseiden's Rage the most of any magic). I didn't and feel like I wasn't my effort on things I don't use.



			
				Lazybones said:
			
		

> Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay. How such a great game can be related to such a bad movie is beyond me.




It's almost always the other way around, so don't question it, you'll just end up jinxing it.


----------



## kmdietri (Apr 6, 2005)

WCIII DotA Allstars 6.04b

Man o man is this a good game...


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 6, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> This game is so good it will make you cry, it even made me stop playing PoP Warrior Within, and I was pretty into that.
> 
> I highly recommend God of War to anyone with a PS2.
> 
> One suggestion, once you start playing GoW, concentrate on upgrading the Blades of Chaos over everything else, once you max them out move on to other things (I use Poseiden's Rage the most of any magic). I didn't and feel like I wasn't my effort on things I don't use.




Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.  Everyone I've talked to loves God of War, even guys who don't normally play that style of game.


----------



## Ashrum the Black (Apr 6, 2005)

Vampire the Masquarade: Bloodlines

Definitly not a child friendly game. The lanquage in the first 15 minutes was so foul that I almost didn't continue. 

It has been very enjoyable, but the house of the tzsimcie was just disturbing. As it should have been, but I prefer to imagine that kind of thing in roleplaying, not to actually see it. Ugh. Made me want to wash my eyeballs off.

And the haunted house was freaky. I was literaly spooked when a skate from a room I had just searched came rolling out as I walked by the door. Whomever designed this portion of the game should be hired on the spot by a good movie studio to do the same treatment for a magor motion picture.

-Ashrum


----------



## fett527 (Apr 6, 2005)

XBOX only.  I don't play games on the PC since I work with them every day.

Playing Splinter Cellandora Tomorow.  I rarely buy games as soon as they come out, I like to buy them for $20 or less.


----------



## Mercule (Apr 6, 2005)

Just bought my sister's under-used GameCube off her.  Went out and picked up Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance.  My wife and I are enjoying it as something different to do together.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Apr 6, 2005)

Red Orchestra on PC (WWII Unreal Tournament mod)
Ultimate Doom/Doom II/Doom III on XBox
.hack Infection on PS2


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's another vote for God of War.  I've still got some Katamari Damacy, some Viewtiful Joe, and some Ghost in the Shell, and some Guilty Gear X2 that I'm playing every once in a while, and a recently acquired used copy of Shadow Hearts 2 that I haven't started yet but I hope to soon.

Ico still gets in the box every once in a while, and I still haven't started Ghost Hunter


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 7, 2005)

*Neverwinter Nights*

I got NWN Platinum recently, and I've  been playing it. I'm  ticked off though, because on my lower end system, I can't do the Tower of the Dead Wind in Undrentide. Even when I was able  to load the autosave, it  froze in loading when I tried to go back down to the more computer friendly firemen level. I'm afraid I'm going to have to  wait until I get a new computer to finish it, so I have put off doing Hordes of the Underdark because I was going to use the same character for both.


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 7, 2005)

Morrowind with expansion packs ... for some reason.   Something to do when I'm bored I guess.


----------



## Farganger (Apr 7, 2005)

EQ2.

I had reservations, having played the old EQ years ago, but it's really very fun.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 7, 2005)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> ...on my lower end system, I can't do the Tower of the Dead Wind in Undrentide. Even when I was able  to load the autosave, it  froze in loading when I tried to go back down to the more computer friendly firemen level.




You can't get much lower end than my system, and I've played SoU many times. The only part I consistently have problems with is the maze with the shifting walls.

It would probably help you a lot if you updated your video drivers. I'd also suggest turning your graphics/resolution way down until you get through the tower. NWN doesn't require a high end machine.

Oh yeah, I'm still playing NWN, too.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 7, 2005)

*update*



			
				Bonzi said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.  Everyone I've talked to loves God of War, even guys who don't normally play that style of game.




I just got the Army of Hades power, impressive.

So my updated suggestion would be to focus on the Blades of Chaos to start; then Poseidon's Rage (upgrade this once before maxing the blades); then start saving for the Army of Hades (you'll need a total of 14500 red orbs to max that out), which you get in the Temple of Pandora (so you can plan accordingly). The first upgrade for Zeus' Fury is cheap so it won't hurt to bump that up when you get it.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 7, 2005)

Nothing


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm all over that advice, Welverin!  Thanks!


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 7, 2005)

I just got a PS2 at the beginning of the year. And I was without any kind of console system for many many years, so I have a lot of catching up to do. 

That said, I'm currently playing Rygar. It's pretty fun. I just wish I had more time to play it.

I got kind of bored with Tony Hawk Pro Skate 4, but I still have a couple of goals to complete before I can unlock Daisy in that one. That's one hard game.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 7, 2005)

Xbox Only....

Phantom Dust**** -GET it!...19.99, a power building game-
Ghost Recon 2****
Halo 2**** *when I am in mood to destory people*
Will be cranking up the ESPN Baseball 2K5 soon.

No PC games since June of last year, that is when I got my Xbox.

UPDATE:The PC dryspell has broken, I just got my hands on Splinter Cell:Chaos Theory, followed by Jade Empire LE. Blast my PC is still loosing to the XB.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 8, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I just got a PS2 at the beginning of the year. And I was without any kind of console system for many many years, so I have a lot of catching up to do.




Might I suggest Beyond Good & Evil, I just talked a friend into getting it today, which was easy because Best Buy is selling the PS2 version for $10 (an absolute steal).

I'd also suggest Prince of Persia the Sands of Time, which you should be able to get for $20 pretty much anywhere.



> I got kind of bored with Tony Hawk Pro Skate 4, but I still have a couple of goals to complete before I can unlock Daisy in that one. That's one hard game.




I'd actually recommend THPS3, or Tony Hawk's Underground. THPS3 is a fair bit easier, I'd played the first three games completing just about everything in all three and I still found THPS4 rather difficult. THUG, alternatively, has multiple difficulty levels, which would allow you to choose the one that works for you.

A more appropriate difficulty might allow you to enjoy the games more.



			
				Zoatebix said:
			
		

> I'm all over that advice, Welverin!  Thanks!




No problem.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Might I suggest Beyond Good & Evil, I just talked a friend into getting it today, which was easy because Best Buy is selling the PS2 version for $10 (an absolute steal).




I'd bought a 3-pack of games at CostCo for $29.95. It had Rygar, I-Ninja (which I haven't even loaded yet), and Dark Legacy: Vampire Apocalypse, which I also haven't loaded yet. The latter got some pretty bad reviews, but I mainly bought it for Rygar, and the I-Ninja game got good reviews.  I think they had a 3-pack that included that Beyond Good and Evil game. I might still get it one of these days.




> I'd also suggest Prince of Persia the Sands of Time, which you should be able to get for $20 pretty much anywhere.




I wouldn't mind getting that one, too, but it still seems to be rather pricey. If for no other reason, it includes the original game, which I always thought was great.





> I'd actually recommend THPS3, or Tony Hawk's Underground. THPS3 is a fair bit easier, I'd played the first three games completing just about everything in all three and I still found THPS4 rather difficult. THUG, alternatively, has multiple difficulty levels, which would allow you to choose the one that works for you.




I might still end up getting THPS3, and maybe even 2. I played THPS2 quite a while back on my parent's XBOX when I'd go down to visit. I really enjoyed that game.

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## reanjr (Apr 8, 2005)

Still playing Allegiance.


----------



## GlassJaw (Apr 8, 2005)

Just started playing Metroid 2.  Friend let me borrow it a while ago but I never started it.  Metroid 2 + 50" HDTV + progressive mode = schweet!!

I also just ordered Doom 3 Resurrection of Evil Expansion Pack.  I really liked Doom 3 and RoE is more of the same....which is a good thing IMO!!

Still looking to pick up Half-Life 2 on the cheap.  Found some decent prices on ebay but I'll probably wait until I finish these two.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 9, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I'd bought a 3-pack of games at CostCo for $29.95. It had Rygar, I-Ninja (which I haven't even loaded yet), and Dark Legacy: Vampire Apocalypse, which I also haven't loaded yet. The latter got some pretty bad reviews, but I mainly bought it for Rygar, and the I-Ninja game got good reviews.  I think they had a 3-pack that included that Beyond Good and Evil game. I might still get it one of these days.




Well, if the other games aren't so hot, BG&E is definitely worht picking up on it's own.



			
				re: PoP said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind getting that one, too, but it still seems to be rather pricey. If for no other reason, it includes the original game, which I always thought was great.




Not sure what your standards are, but the standard price for a new copy looks to be about $20, which is pretty low for a game. Oh, and make sure not to confuse Sands of Time for Warrior Within, which is still around $50.




> Thanks for the recommendations.




No problem, I'll throw one more group of games out there, the Onimusha series. All three are in the $20 or less category (along with BG&E, I saw O2 for $10 at BB, and recently picked O3 up for $15 at EB).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 9, 2005)

Grand Theft Auto San Andreas.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 9, 2005)

Ooh ooh!  I like making suggestions.  You can get Katamari Damacy, both Viewtiful Joe games, the original Devil May Cry, and Virtua Fighter 4:Evolution for $20 or under each.  Game Stop and Best Buy should be all you need.  A used copy of Red Faction (not Red Faction 2 - I've heard that it's icky and has significantly cheesier un-real-world-sih weapons) should be really cheap, too.  It's an excellent old fps.  Jump on a chance to play Ico if you can find it.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 11, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to institute a no God of War before bed rule, because I just can't seem to play for less than two or three hours.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 11, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to have to institute a no God of War before bed rule, because I just can't seem to play for less than two or three hours.



 I've been holding off on buying it because I want to finish KotOR2 first. I can't have another game getting in the way right now.

It's sitting in my EBgames cart right now just waiting for the "buy" button to be clicked.


----------



## GlassJaw (Apr 11, 2005)

> Grand Theft Auto San Andreas




That's next on my list!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 11, 2005)

Red Faction.


----------



## Welverin (Apr 13, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> I've been holding off on buying it because I want to finish KotOR2 first. I can't have another game getting in the way right now.
> 
> It's sitting in my EBgames cart right now just waiting for the "buy" button to be clicked.




Just click it already!

It's a quote, but just in case:


Spoiler



Kratos: "The gods demand sacrifice. From all of us!"



p.s. if it makes you feel any better GoW isn't terribly long, from what I gather, so it wouldn't ditrtact you from KotOR2 too long.

p.p.s. what's the tag for the drop/button spoiler thingy?


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Apr 14, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to have to institute a no God of War before bed rule, because I just can't seem to play for less than two or three hours.




thats odd. i seemed to beat it in that much time.
but seriously:

Eq2
Dungeon Siege Expansion (forgot the name)
NARC (the 20 dollar ps2 game)
Star Ocean TtEoT


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 14, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Just click it already!
> 
> It's a quote, but just in case:
> 
> ...



Mmmmm.  Blooooood.  I'll probably wait a bit and see if I can get it on sale somewhere.  Do we know if it will ever make it to the Xbox?  And does the game play in HD or widescreen mode?



			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> p.s. if it makes you feel any better GoW isn't terribly long, from what I gather, so it wouldn't ditrtact you from KotOR2 too long.



Ooo.  That's cool.  Kinda like a beat it in a weekend thing?  Of course now I have JE waiting for me as well.



			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> p.p.s. what's the tag for the drop/button spoiler thingy?



I have no idea.  Never tried to use it.  Where is Hand of Evil when you need him...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 14, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> p.p.s. what's the tag for the drop/button spoiler thingy?




[sblock]<sblock> with [ ]'s instead of < >'s.[/sblock]


----------



## Captain Tagon (Apr 14, 2005)

And I'm now playing Jade Empire for the forseable future.


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.  Blooooood.  I'll probably wait a bit and see if I can get it on sale somewhere.  Do we know if it will ever make it to the Xbox?



Never. It's a Sony game.


> And does the game play in HD or widescreen mode?



Both widescreen and progressive scan (and DPLII). According to multiple reviews, at least.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Apr 14, 2005)

World of WarCraft

I will likely be playing that for the forseeable future.  My fiancee and I are very, VERY hooked.

However, I did just pick up LEGO Star Wars: The Game.  It rocks.



			
				die_kluge said:
			
		

> I just got a PS2 at the beginning of the year. And I was without any kind of console system for many many years, so I have a lot of catching up to do.



Go buy Ico NOW.  That was the best game I ever played on a PS2.

Of course, take my advice with a grain of salt, because I haven't played a great many PS2 games.  Summoner was my 2nd favorite.  Never got around to Kingdom Hearts, though I would love to at some point.  I have heard incredible things about Katamari Damacy, but haven't played it yet.


----------



## kotik2 (Apr 14, 2005)

World of Warcraft


----------



## Welverin (Apr 15, 2005)

Hopping Vampire said:
			
		

> thats odd. i seemed to beat it in that much time.




It's not that short, it just seems like it.



			
				John Crichton said:
			
		

> And does the game play in HD or widescreen mode?




According to the box there is a progressive scan mode.



> Ooo.  That's cool.  Kinda like a beat it in a weekend thing?




Yep, took me about ten and a half hours, according to how the game tracks time, so you should half that on again for my total playing time, or maybe even double it.

So if you can dedicate most of the weekend to it you'd should be able to get through the whole thing.



> Of course now I have JE waiting for me as well.




Bah, don't let that get in the way.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> [sblock]<sblock> with [ ]'s instead of < >'s.[/sblock]




Thanks.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 15, 2005)

Anyone else play *Jedi Academy*?


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 15, 2005)

Disciples 2 Gold and (this weekend) Jade Empire.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 15, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> According to the box there is a progressive scan mode.



Sweet.



			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> Yep, took me about ten and a half hours, according to how the game tracks time, so you should half that on again for my total playing time, or maybe even double it.
> 
> So if you can dedicate most of the weekend to it you'd should be able to get through the whole thing.



That sounds cool.  I'm pretty busy this weekend and I have a little vacation time coming up in May (for Star Wars) so I may just hold off until then.  Something to look forward to.


----------



## Allura (Apr 16, 2005)

The Sims2.  I know, I know, but I'm hooked on the darn thing.

Cranked up Civ3 the other day for a bit; kicked everyone's butt (on second lowest), then immediately got bored again.

Just got KOTOR, so I hope to have some time to try that out soon.  

I REALLY want to try Jade Empire, but I don't have an xbox (and have a hard time justifrying one considering how much I spend on my pc).  Anyone know if it's ever coming to PC?


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Apr 16, 2005)

Allura said:
			
		

> I REALLY want to try Jade Empire, but I don't have an xbox (and have a hard time justifrying one considering how much I spend on my pc).  Anyone know if it's ever coming to PC?



All signs point to no.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 17, 2005)

Canis said:
			
		

> Summoner was my 2nd favorite.



Wow!  That really suprises me.  I've heard _nothing_ but bad things about Summoner, though I've never played it myself - have I been duped?


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Apr 18, 2005)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> Wow!  That really suprises me.  I've heard _nothing_ but bad things about Summoner, though I've never played it myself - have I been duped?



It necessitates a PS2 controller, so anyone who played it on the PC probably had issues.  Also, it was the first console RPG I ever played that wasn't filled with impenetrably Japanese cultural elements and references.  That helped my enjoyment enormously.  Ultimately, I just liked the story.  It was a change of pace from crappy Final Fantasy games (which have not been good since V for all I can tell (I never played VI)).

Would I rate it as high now?  Possibly not.  But the chain system of combat kept you engaged, the NPC AI was twice as good as NWN's, and the story was fun.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 18, 2005)

Canis said:
			
		

> It was a change of pace from crappy Final Fantasy games (which have not been good since V for all I can tell (I never played VI)).




It's III, damn it!


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Apr 18, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> It's III, damn it!



I get confused with the U.S. vs Japanese numbering.  I played the one that was III here.  I'm not actually sure if that is V or VI, Japanese numbering.  So, which ever of those it was, it was the last one I liked.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 18, 2005)

Canis said:
			
		

> I get confused with the U.S. vs Japanese numbering.  I played the one that was III here.  I'm not actually sure if that is V or VI, Japanese numbering.  So, which ever of those it was, it was the last one I liked.




It was VI.


----------



## takyris (Apr 18, 2005)

Canis said:
			
		

> All signs point to no.




While we don't have an official public date to the contrary yet, I can at least sort of hint that the signs to which you are referring may not be entirely accurate.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 18, 2005)

FFIV(j) - two here is probably my favoirte game of all time.  I did like VI/III very much, and Chrono Trigger as well.

As far as recent non-japanese console RPGs go, I have heard great things about The Bards Tale...


----------



## Greylock (Apr 18, 2005)

takyris said:
			
		

> While we don't have an official public date to the contrary yet, I can at least sort of hint that the signs to which you are referring may not be entirely accurate.




I would love to know where you come by that tidbit. It's quite the scoop if there's anything  to it. Bioware has said from day one that Jade Empire was never intended for the PC crowd.


----------



## takyris (Apr 18, 2005)

I have no hard evidence available to share. I'm just suggesting that "all signs point to no" may not be entirely accurate. Even after saying on the website that it was intended as an X-Box-exclusive product, the official folks went on to say that if it did very well and there was interest from Microsoft in a PC version, that that could be something that might happen down the line.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 18, 2005)

Ah, I think I might have seen that. Oh well. Then it would be far, far down the road.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 19, 2005)

If I had time, this is what I'd like to be playing:   

God of War
Resident Evil 4
Jade Empire
Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
Winning 11 2
Gran Turismo 4
Sims 2
Halo 2
Farcry


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Apr 19, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> It was VI.



Which begs two questions:

1) Was V as good?

2) They went from the brilliance of that game to the craptastitude of VII in just one game?!


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Apr 19, 2005)

takyris said:
			
		

> While we don't have an official public date to the contrary yet, I can at least sort of hint that the signs to which you are referring may not be entirely accurate.



So you go and get my hopes up only to drop...


			
				takyris said:
			
		

> I have no hard evidence available to share...



Darn you to heck, Taky!  Dinnae tease me so, ye devil!


----------



## takyris (Apr 19, 2005)

Canis said:
			
		

> So you go and get my hopes up only to drop...
> 
> Darn you to heck, Taky!  Dinnae tease me so, ye devil!




Well, how to put this properly...

Okay, I have *nothing* to say. I have *no* information that I can share with you.

If a PC version were going to appear, it obviously wouldn't be for awhile, since they advertised it as a X-Box exclusive for so long.

That said, it's possible, just possible, that a PC game is tentatively planned. It might not be, it might not happen, but it's possible that it is.

Now, if anyone would like to click on the "Tacky's Home Page" link and see where Tacky works and come to any reasonable conclusions about what reason Tacky might have for coming up with any of this possible suppositions and whether Tacky might have an inside line on a few tidbits... they can just go right ahead.

But I have *no* information to share.

EDIT: Whoops. /sig didn't appear. You'll have to look for it further up the page.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 19, 2005)

Canis said:
			
		

> 1) Was V as good?




I started playing it, but then got bored of it. It wasn't that it was a boring game, but it was a ROM, and this was at that point during the summer where my brain's on meltdown. From what I played, it was quite good. 

Not compared to III, of course.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 19, 2005)

I played a wonderful fan translation through to the last dungeon but I never finished it, and the slow load times of the Playstation port bugged me so much that I never went far  at all.

It was a decent play, but there's better stuff out there.

So I bought Shadow Hearts: Covenant but I still haven't popped it in my console yet.  What do people think about it?


EDIT: The first part fo the post is talking about FFV.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Still working on KotOR2 (Xbox)




Heh...  You’re doing better than me..  I'm still work on the first. (but I played this weakened! )




			
				John Crichton said:
			
		

> Anticipating with much glee:  Jade Empire on 4/12




It’s in my stack to play.   (about 5 down I think at the moment...  I'm going to finish a game...  No stopping. )


----------



## trancejeremy (Apr 19, 2005)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> So I bought Shadow Hearts: Covenant but I still haven't popped it in my console yet.  What do people think about it?




I was about half-way through it when my PS2 broke (just onto the 2nd disc, anyway).

It's a really good game, at least so far.  It probably really helps if you played the first game. From a story and character point of view.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> It's a really good game, at least so far.  It probably really helps if you played the first game. From a story and character point of view.




My wife has looked at that one a few times...  (Shadow Hearts: Covenant) but how good is the first one?  What system and what's the name?  (assuming its not: Shadow Hearts or something similar)


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 19, 2005)

It's called Shadow Hearts and I'm almost positive (as in, I didn't do a quick search to check) that it's a PS2 game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> It's called Shadow Hearts and I'm almost positive (as in, I didn't do a quick search to check) that it's a PS2 game.




Cool.    I'm sure I can get it from there.


----------



## ShrinkyLink (Apr 23, 2005)

Jade Empire. I thought I could only fall in love with Bastilla, but now, I'm penning haikus to Dawn Star.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 25, 2005)

God of War is beaten!  I'm looking forward to starting again in God Mode and going through the Challenge of the Gods.

I'm guessing that when I start a new game that I have to power up everything again, though it seems that in Challenge of the Gods my moves are intact...


----------



## Welverin (Apr 25, 2005)

*now that I have access to a computer that will actually run them...*

Half-life 2 or Knights of the Old Republic, I..I can't decide!



			
				mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Anyone else play *Jedi Academy*?




Yep, a while back. It's a good game, no reason you won't like it if you liked Jedi Outcast.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Heh...  You’re doing better than me..  I'm still work on the first. (but I played this weakened! )




I'm doing even worse, I just started, but I have an excuse!



			
				Zoatebix said:
			
		

> God of War is beaten!  I'm looking forward to starting again in God Mode




Let me know how that goes, I'm not sure I how well I could handle it.



> I'm guessing that when I start a new game that I have to power up everything again, though it seems that in Challenge of the Gods my moves are intact...




Nope, the two are completely separate. In fact in CotG what powers you have access to changes from one challenge to the next.


----------



## spider_minion (Apr 26, 2005)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> Wow!  That really suprises me.  I've heard _nothing_ but bad things about Summoner, though I've never played it myself - have I been duped?




I really enjoyed the PC version of the game, but it looked kinda underwhelming on the PS2.  To me it was a breath of fresh air, since it ignored many of the Japanese RPG conventions (no separate battle screen, unique combat system, and a more believable setting).  Can't say I really liked the sequal, though.

Edit: Okay, so Canis said this already.  Gotta read before I post . . .


----------



## spider_minion (Apr 27, 2005)

Playing La Pucelle: Tactics.  Highly recommendable to anyone who enjoyed Disgaea, or fans of strategy RPGs for that matter.  The storyline is really absorbing and the characters are well portrayed.  Plus there are cat pirates!!!  How cool is that!?!


----------



## Breakdaddy (Apr 27, 2005)

Just beat the Bards Tale (new PS2 version), Brothers in Arms, and Republic Commando recently. Am still working on SWAT 4 on my PC.


----------



## Zoatebix (Apr 27, 2005)

You can add Resident Evil: Code Veronica and Red Faction to the list of games being played in April.  Hopefully Ghosthunter will grace the list as well.  The reviews make it sound like it's good for one play-through.  Hooray for the used game market!


----------

